# Bitzenburger helical nock receivers??



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

I just discovered Right Helical, Left Helical, and Straight NOCK RECIEVERS for the bitzenburger jig.

I know what the deal with the right/left helical clamps are, but whats the deal with nock receivers, is this why I have been having trouble doing helicals with my arrows??


----------



## bear45 (May 23, 2006)

Very Interesting, I want to hear the answers on this as well. I have a right helical clamp and a straight nock. I fletch blazers with mine for my compound and have not had any problems, but I might with the longer feathers.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

i have four of them.in the papers that came with them they say you have to have the proper nock receiver to match the clamps.you can also get them for cock vane down or several other configreations. do a search on their web sight they should have the information posted i would think.it all has to do with the spacing between the vanes. hope this helps.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I never had a problem putting a good helical on an arrow with the old (universal) Bitz nock recievers. I could put a good helical with a 5" feather on the old Beemans (very skinny shaft). Not sure what the deal is with the new ones--haven't seen them. 

Chad


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

the Bitz website only talked about the configurations of the angle differences ie. 4x90, 3x120, etc.. but says nothing about right helical and left helical nock receivers


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

It is in your manual - Optional nock receivers will allow you to fletch 3 fletch with cock feather (over draw shooters - maybe drop away shooters today)down and 4 fletch 60 x 120 (that was on Masters of the Barebow Part one - that big guy shooting a Black Widow - I like him - old target guy - I could look but I'm too lazy


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The three nock receivers control the rotational position of the nock to the fletching and have nothing to do with how the fletching is positioned to the shaft. You can fletch and helical or straight with any of the receivers. If you're using a press fit nock, like a uni nock, you can always rotate the nock to your prefered position. If you're using glue-on nock or self nocks you may want to use the correct reveiver/clamp combination to get proper orientation.


----------



## meesier42 (Feb 14, 2007)

so from what you are telling me, Cabelas, BassPro, 3Rivers and Lancaster Archery all made the same mistake in listing the indexers??

3Rivers even has a picture of a Left helical nock indexer that you can see the L stamped right into it? http://www.3riversarchery.com/Product.asp?c=52&s=8&p=42&i=4170X


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

The "L" is for left helical, the "R" for right helical and a blank indexer is for straight clamp; straight, left offset or right offset. The clamp/fletch and it's relation to the shaft is independent of the indexer. If you want to fletch right helical, I'd get the right helical clamp and indexer with your jig. It becomes more critical if you're using glue-on nocks. Hope this is clear. It's much simplier than it reads, LOL. 

I just looked at the 3-R site you posted. They state you "must" use the right indexer to have things work right. This is not entirely true. If you're using glue-on nocks, yes, you should use the correct indexer to get the proper nock locaton. If you use press fit nocks, you can use any indexer except that you may need to rotate the nock.


----------



## bowhunt2460 (Dec 3, 2006)

*makes o differance*

These Were Used Back In The Days That Your Nocks Were Glued On. This Day And Time We Are Able To Rotate The Nocks. It Does Not Matter Which One You Use. I Have Jigs With Lw, Rw And Straight And There Is No Diffrence


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Maybe Bitz tweaked the design? All I know is I've been using the same jig for 15 years for left, right, and straight fletches and the arrows don't seem to know the difference. My indexer isn't stamped--that I can see anyway.

My advice would be "don't believe everything you read"--I've also read things about the "superior 3-bundle design" (referring to flemish strings). That's bull--if you know how to make a string, a 2 bundle is just as round as a 3, and even has slight advantages.

I'd at least contact one of the stores and ask if they could explain the difference.

Chad


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

I currently own 30 Bitzenburger jigs, 6 of which are older than Chad, and fletch primarily left helical and straight left offset although I have done right helical but decided to stay with one wing. The Bitzenburger design has changed only slightly over the years and nothing of substance has changed with the nock receivers. The 3 different receivers orient the nock to the fletching a little differently. There is only a minor difference between receivers, which is why some claim they can see no difference and yes you can do all three style from the same receiver and the straight (blank) recever would be the best. If you THINK about it, the back of a left helical (L) fletch is offset to one side (the right as you look down the shaft from the nock end) and the back of a right helical (R) is offset in the other direction. The reason for the right and left helical recievers is to rotationally orient the nock closer to the respective helical fletch. Straight fletch (straight, left offset & right offset) has a relatively minor amount of offset, hence the blank receiver that pretty much centers the nock orientation. To illustrate, mentally, the independence of the nock reciever to the clamp and shaft, you only need to rotate the receiver before applying glue to the fletch. As you change the rotational orientation of the nock by rotating it, the fletch/clamp to shaft position does NOT change; hence they're independent of one another. Sooooooo, you do can use any reciever to appy any helical or straight fletching but the correct receiver will better orient your nock. My point with press fit nocks (uni nock or other) is that you can always rotate them to your preferred position so you don't necessarily have to have the correct corresponding reciever. Whew! If you find a shop keep that has greater insight into the rocket science of fletching jig setup, let me know because I want to shop there, LOL. 

Chad, I heard "they" made machine that will do 2-ply Flemish strings. Since then, I've only done 3-ply.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Thanks AK--makes sense to me. Heck, I've been using the same jig for 15 years or better, and I bought it used! 

Here's a link to a machine made flemish string. http://www.lazerstrings.com/

I've looked at these up close and in person, and a friend of mine who is a professional archer and stringmaker did as well. We looked at them separately, and the very first time we discussed anything about them we both had the exact same comment. "Well, they have really nice packaging".

I can make a 3-bundle, but I shoot 2-bundle strings. 2 bundle is easier/quicker to make and it's easier to keep the bundle tension even. From my own experience and from talking to other stringmakers and some top shooters, I don't know of any benefits to a 3 bundle, other than three separate colors.

Chad


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

bitzenburger: 13060 lawson rd,grandledge,mi 48837 phone#888-724-5697 they will answer all your questions hope this helps


----------



## Quail Hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

I fletched my arrows with glue-on nocks using the left indexer and a right clamp and they seem fine to me. I do wonder if the straight receiver would have been better to use when fletching both R and L. But, I didn't want a straight clamp for any reason. I have had my Bitz for a couple of months and really do like it.

Mike


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Chad, that is nice packaging, LOL.


----------



## Quail Hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

BTW, I make three bundle strings.

Mike


----------



## funge (Sep 15, 2012)

bowhunt2460 said:


> These Were Used Back In The Days That Your Nocks Were Glued On. This Day And Time We Are Able To Rotate The Nocks. It Does Not Matter Which One You Use. I Have Jigs With Lw, Rw And Straight And There Is No Diffrence


 Almost true not for Tenpoint Crossbow Omni nocks. They use Blitz Jigs and R-Indexer. I know because i called and was having problems alining Omni nocks .When refletching with their Fletch TOOl on a 2219 arrows that TP sells wih Omni Glued. Index Was Off I have a Blank which is stright






.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

I will probably be picking up a brand-spankin' new Bitz this weekend, so I will let you guys know what the latest and greatest config is.
I will be using glue-on nocks, BTW, so it DOES matter which one (receiver) I get. I will open the box before I buy and make sure the proper one is included.


----------

